# Who were your original 5 starter villagers?



## Touko (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know if a thread like this has been made, my apologies if it's still alive.
Not sure if some of you forgot but that's okay, just list your sixth/seventh/eighth/ninth villager that moved in after.
Mine:

Hamlet
Pinky
Hopper
Bree

I forgot the last one e.e so here's my sixth villager: Julian.


----------



## beffa (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it was Rhonda, Canberra, Kid Cat, Freckles and Biskit.
I don't remember though they're just really early ones I had.


----------



## kiyyie (Aug 29, 2013)

Let's see..
Blanche
Gladys
Groucho
Tangy
Biskit

The fab 5. Only Blanche is still in town but I'm going to trade her.


----------



## Neu (Aug 29, 2013)

Initial 5:


Spoiler



Drift
Tabby
Butch
Bettina
Velma


Next 5:


Spoiler



Renee
Barold
Colton (moved out)
Mitzi
Purrl


i saw similar thread, but it's not ACNL.
here, this one: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76512-Your-Original-Six-Villagers&p=1631342#post1631342


----------



## FayeKittie (Aug 29, 2013)

Daisy
Sprinkle
Buck
Drake
Francine

I still have Buck, Francine and Sprinkle


----------



## Nangwaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Boone
Lucky
Vesta
Pate
Vic

The are all still here.


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 29, 2013)

hamlet
kitt
wolfgang
pudge
portia
Pudge left and Wolfgang is moving on the 31st!

Next five were:
Shep
Annabelle
Cherry
Fang and 
Annicotti

Fang and Annicotti left!


----------



## matt (Aug 29, 2013)

Peaches, Drago, Chief, Scoot, Claudia,


----------



## Brackets (Aug 29, 2013)

Kid cat, Patty, Soleil, Melba, Marcel


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 29, 2013)

Vesta, Wendy, Filbert, Camofrog and Antonio. Loved all of them.  Next five were Blaire, Zell, Frita, Ren?e and Lucha.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

^I LOVE your original 5. 2 sheep!! aw

Mitzi
Apple
Stinky
Willow
Rolf

I have a great starting five
i then got: Lopez, Vesta, Muffy, Freya & Stitches

Had my file for a month and a week, none have moved yet, need to get all their pics first (have 7/10)


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 29, 2013)

Rhonda
Pecan
Genji
Tammi
Lily

All long one.


----------



## Campy (Aug 29, 2013)

I started with:

Molly
Sprinkle
Walker
Rooney
Broffina

The first three are still in my town! Going to let go of Molly once I get Sydney though, I wouldn't want three normals (I also have Goldie) due to the convos getting reaaally repetitive after a while.


----------



## brandikay (Aug 29, 2013)

Chrissy, Cyrano, Punchy, Becky, and Charlise

A bunch of lameos lol D;


----------



## hanzy (Aug 29, 2013)

Benjamin
Kabuki
Dotty
Poppy
Hamlet

Poppy moved out in a TT accident ;-; and I traded Hamlet for Mira ^^


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Started with:

Gruff
Beau
Tammi
Nana
Snake


----------



## han (Aug 29, 2013)

Stitches
Puddles
Mott
Rasher
Naomi

Not that great except Stitches. Next 5 were: Maple, Julian, Phoebe, Apollo, Bob


----------



## Vida (Aug 29, 2013)

My starters were:

-Sterling
-Anicotti
-Soleil
-Del
-Lolly

Not that great overall xD


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 29, 2013)

My starter 5 were:
Greta
Pate
Buck
Midge 
Curt.

Only Greta has moved away I still have the rest plus I have Monique, Pecan, Kyle, Peck and Clay


----------



## EniracY (Aug 29, 2013)

Erm ... not sure I can remember ...

Monique
Tabby
Walt
Cally
aaand ...  Tucker!

Monique, Tabby and Tucker are still with me. Tucker won't leave ?_? I don't like him.


----------



## lucindaa (Aug 29, 2013)

My first five were Bluebear, Mitzi, Friga, Prince and Hopper

Then Sheldon, Ren?e, Ed, Muffy and O'Hare

Only Hopper and Sheldon have moved out so far and I still haven't gotten a new villager to replace Sheldon


----------



## matoki (Aug 29, 2013)

Erik
Hamlet
Merry 
Tom
Peaches

still have them all except Peaches


----------



## Miggi (Aug 29, 2013)

From left to the right: Tangy, Drago, Rudy, Vic, and Jambette. I hate Jambette, but I like the rest a lot!


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Aug 29, 2013)

I only downloaded the game late last night, and made my town today! So, my starters are the only ones I have right now and they're *Kiki, Purrl, Moe, Elvis and Peck!*
I love the cats, so I'm mega happy that I started with 3!


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Aug 29, 2013)

I started out with Twiggy, Rizzo, Bob, Ankha, and Coach.
All of them are still in my town, save for Rizzo, who's moving out in a few days.


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2013)

*Hanamura*

Peanut
Filbert
Vesta
Tiffany
Chow

*Konohana*

Freya
Doc
Tia
Roscoe
Bluebear


----------



## TheResult (Aug 29, 2013)

Argyle's Original Five:

- Purrl
- Elmer
- Merengue
- Cobb
- Rocco


----------



## Brynnda (Aug 29, 2013)

Rowan, Purrl, Pompom, Lily, and Big Top.

EDIT: Decided to restart. My new first 5 residents are Broccolo, Cheri, Nan, Frank, and Bill. I wish I could get Rowan and Purrl back, and replace Frank and Bill with them!


----------



## Seravee (Aug 29, 2013)

Still have all of them - Rory, Chester, T-Bone, Caroline, and Broffina


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prince, Elvis, Lolly, Francine and I can't actually remember who the 5th one was, oops


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Aug 29, 2013)

Greta, Stitches, Agent S, Ava & Biff. I plan on keeping Agent S & Stitches.


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 29, 2013)

Moe, Maple, Teddy, Truffles, and Baabara.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 29, 2013)

fl0ra said:


> Moe, Maple, Teddy, Truffles, and Baabara.



You had really good starters!!
Moe is ADORABLE
Baabara is ADORABLE
Maple is ADORABLE
Teddy is Cute
Truffles is a nice villager to have, as its always funny to have one ugly one, to jokingly hate


----------



## Weavoid (Aug 29, 2013)

I had:
1) Kabuki
2) Bob
3) Olivia
4) Goose
5) Pinky

Yeah, three cats, but that's a good thing, they're cool. Goose is my virtual bro and I don't like Pinky. Anyone for a trade?


----------



## Kayalai (Aug 29, 2013)

Bam
Broffina
Bella
Drake
And.... D: I don't remember the fifth one! 

only 1 moved out so far. Bam and someone else...hmm..

(edit) KNOX! Knox is my fifth one, Hes still lives in my town. Derp. hehe


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 29, 2013)

Started with Pierce, Ruby, Gala, Barold, and Broffina. The first three are still in my town.


----------



## eeriewig (Aug 29, 2013)

broffina
roscoe
margie
anicotti
filbert

anicotti and margie have moved on


----------



## Joy (Aug 29, 2013)

Spork
Peewee
Broffina
Moose
Bettina

Broffina moved and Peewee's on his way out


----------



## Brendino (Aug 29, 2013)

My original 5 before I had to restart were Sprinkle, Hugh, Gigi, Deena and Flip.

In my new village, my starting villagers were Ankha, Maple, Ruby, Curly and Knox.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it was Jambette, Knox, Becky, Snake, and Kabuki.

They're all gone now, but Snake and Kabuki stuck around the longest.


----------



## Theatricalis (Aug 29, 2013)

Flurry, Walker, Butch, Pierce, and Alli.

Piece has moved out, but the others are still here. I really want to get rid of Alli. x_x


----------



## Boccages (Aug 29, 2013)

If I remember correctly it would have to be Kitt, Bianca, Rod, Kitty and Marcel.


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> You had really good starters!!
> Moe is ADORABLE
> Baabara is ADORABLE
> Maple is ADORABLE
> ...



Thank you ^^ I was lucky because I didn't even restart! I got them my first time around. But that's true though, Truffles was nice and I loved her to bits. But since I only have one spot for a peppy in my town, I had to replace her Agent S because she's a dreamie


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Aug 29, 2013)

Original 5 are Miranda, Bill, Wolfgang, Prince, and Midge. All are still around. 

Next 5 were Victoria, Rodney, Sylvia, Stitches, and Goose. Rodney moved out and into my friend's town. Still miss him in my town to this day.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 29, 2013)

I restarted my game once so I guess..
the first time:
Eloise
Lyman
Biskit
Tutu
-forgot who the last one was ;-;-

second time:
Lolly
Ankha
Cyrano
Clyde
Ruby


----------



## Suicune (Aug 29, 2013)

My original five were Cube, Aurora, Groucho, Snake, and Freya. The next five were Tutu, Zell, O'Hare, Moe, and Katt. So I ended up having two penguins, two cats, two bunnies, and two bears. Very frustrating.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2013)

Tom, Bettina, Ribbot, Mallary, Al.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 29, 2013)

Camofrog, Olivia, Peck, Ava, and Tammi.  First three are still around.
Next five were Stitches, Frita, Wolfgang, Deirdre, and Eugene.  All but Eugene are still around.


----------



## ayeeprill (Aug 29, 2013)

Merengue!! (Still there)
Jeremiah
Elvis
Maelle
Bubbles


----------



## Cassandra (Aug 29, 2013)

Dotty, Avery, Muffy, Anchovy, Scoot.
I still have Dotty, Avery, and Anchovy, but Anchovy just because he hasn't tried to move yet. :l


----------



## lordbimble (Aug 29, 2013)

First game:
Grizzly
Jay
Sprinkle
Francine
Jambette

Second game:
Merengue
Hamlet
Tutu
Moe
Portia


----------



## mooferz (Aug 29, 2013)

First town: Erik, Sprinkle, Gayle, Whitney, Bud

Second Town: Bob, Francine, Harry, Bubbles, Sparro

Current: Lucky, Limberg, Greta, Bella, Kitt (so many mice...)


----------



## Church (Aug 29, 2013)

Whitney, Hamlet, Cole, Vladimir, and Midge


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 29, 2013)

Current town:

Fauna
Del
Mott
Patty
Tiffany

They're all still there besides Fauna. I love her to death, but I already had her on my old town so thought it would be nice to give her to someone else.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 30, 2013)

Peanut
Wolfgang
Jay
Dizzy
Tipper

*o*


----------



## Lostsong (Aug 30, 2013)

Molly
Vic
Teddy
Cherry
Jay


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Aug 30, 2013)

Axel
Eloise
Maple
Groucho
Bubbles

All are still there, although I probably won't keep Axel and Groucho (nothing wrong with them but I had them in previous NL towns). Plus I don't really want to have 2 elephants and 2 bears/cubs.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Aug 30, 2013)

Elvis
Maelle
Egbert
Skye
Ruby


----------



## kaiju_kid (Aug 30, 2013)

I remember them cause, they're still here! Actually, I did let one go finally.

I was annoyed cause I had two chickens, two parrots,a duck. What a foul town ,ahaha. Get it?....
Broffina
Egbert
Freckles
Frank
sterling

This line-up is for the birds. Get it...ok, I'm leaving now.


----------



## Kuzuryuu (Aug 30, 2013)

big top, blaire, buck, deena and apollo!!

last three are already gone, but i think i'll let big top and blaire go once i have their pictures.


----------



## ekdante (Aug 30, 2013)

My first five villagers were Sparro, Bunnie, Sydney, Walt and Biskit.

I think after Keaton, Sylvia and Antonio settled in, Walt moved out (Bella moved in then). Biskit's next (then Lobo). 

I seriously wish Bunnie will leave my town, she's so not my type XDDD


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 30, 2013)

Bunnie
Blanche
Walt
Erik
Jambette

Stinky

Shari

Rodney

Carmen (another town)

Penelope

Whitney (another town)

Peanut (another town)

Flurry (streetpass)

I put in everyone because I was bored.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 30, 2013)

Blaire, Tank, Rhonda, Lucky, and Bones.



I think. They're all gone now</3


----------



## Rune (Aug 30, 2013)

Alli (Gone)
Anchovy (Attempting to kick out)
Bruce (Attempting to kick out)
Coco (Will stay for.e.ver. )
Jitters (Gone)


----------



## Senrab (Aug 30, 2013)

Kevin
Hamphrey
Bianca
Savannah
Opal

They're all still in my town.


----------



## Starlight (Aug 30, 2013)

Purrl
Margie
Bruce
Coach
Clay

Margie and Bruce and staying forever, I'm pretty sure that Coach and Purrl will both be leaving though. Clay is already gone, but he went to a good home in another town! ^^


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 30, 2013)

Tia, Del, Stitches, Soleil and Flora.


----------



## Mr. Tiaa (Aug 30, 2013)

Chevre, Stitches, Victoria, Costeau and Frank !!

Frank is the only one who left but I want Costeau away too... haha...


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 30, 2013)

Alfonso, Wendy, Rasher, Sparro and Caroline. I love them all. ;w; But after I get their pictures, I'm gonna let them move out so my dreamies can move in. xD


----------



## UnovaCrossing (Aug 30, 2013)

On my very first town it was Erik, Walt, Chrissy, Mallory, and Sparro


----------



## irishxprincess87 (Sep 3, 2013)

Blanche, Cranston, Deena, Hopper, and Pate.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 3, 2013)

Al, Peewee, Blaire, Puddles, Kevin. Two gorillas, ugh!


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 3, 2013)

Wondrous said:


> Alfonso, Wendy, Rasher, Sparro and Caroline. I love them all. ;w; But after I get their pictures, I'm gonna let them move out so my dreamies can move in. xD



Alfonso & Wendy <333333333


----------



## Saphy (Sep 3, 2013)

Melba, Axel, Becky, Gabi and Ozzie. All except for Melba have left.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 3, 2013)

Cyrano, Monique, Bubbles, Coco and Big Top...

Mine certainly weren't the top of the line xD


----------



## Bunni (Sep 3, 2013)

My first five are:
Fang
Ava
Peggy
Punchie
Annalise


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 3, 2013)

Al, Apple, Celia, Mira, and Pecan.

I still have Celia, Mira, and Pecan, I'm quite attached to them. Al and Apple have since gone to find their own paths elsewhere.


----------



## laceydearie (Sep 3, 2013)

Tangy - Staying
Chow - Gone
Bam - Staying
Bree- Going
Marcel -Staying


----------



## Link32 (Sep 3, 2013)

Marcel, Sly, Tia, Elise, and Bella.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 3, 2013)

I had Mitzi, Hamlet, Spork, Croque, and Carmen... only Hamlet remains . Really wish I could of written down or screenshot some I had in reset towns, I had both Chester and Stiches in one... >-<


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 3, 2013)

I had Mott, Anabelle, Daisy, Chow, and Mint - a bunch I was very pleased with. c:  It couldn't have gotten much better for me!  After that Shari, Zell, Boomer, and Frita moved in.  I'm waiting for a good villager from my campsite to arrive next! 
My signature also has all my villagers, so by the time this gets old I'll probably have new ones.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 3, 2013)

I've had Tangy, Maelle (moved), Coco, Chester (moved), and Rizzo.  I still need Chester and Maelle's pics, though...


----------



## pengutango (Sep 3, 2013)

Peanut, Drago, Buck, Annalise, and Rocco. All 5 are still currently residing in Noveria.  Eventually, I will let most of them go, other than Peanut and Drago. Annalise... still on the fence.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 3, 2013)

uh
1. ankha
2. axel
3. hopper
4. drago
5. peanut

too bad they're all gone


----------



## Revan654 (Sep 4, 2013)

1. Vic
2. Genji
3. Stitches
4. Mallary
5. Gladys

Still have 3 out of the five.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 4, 2013)

Tammi
Marcel
Annelise
Tom
Skye

still have Skye & Tom, Annelise moving today


----------



## windfall (Sep 4, 2013)

Axel
Lucky
Vesta
Friga
Winnie

So far only Winnie has moved out, although Vesta has asked a few times. 
I'm looking forward to seeing new faces in town though! I've been waiting for Axel to ask to move out >_>


----------



## Ghost Stories (Sep 4, 2013)

Gaston, Lyman, Stitches, Lily and Dotty
Lily and Stitches are still around
they can never leave
_I won't let them_


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Sep 4, 2013)

Ava, Bob, Purrl, Tank and Wolfgang.

I don't have Tank anymore, Curt will move in tomorrow (unlucky me )


----------



## AnimalLeila (Sep 4, 2013)

Victoria
Monique
Gaston
Rod
Joey

I LOVE Victoria <3
I warmed up to Gaston, he's a legend!


----------



## katsuragi (Jun 21, 2014)

willow, freckles, daisy, boomer and ribbot!


----------



## Naiad (Jun 21, 2014)

Jay, Tucker, Baabara, Croque and Melba

Not all that popular, but I loved them. I wish I hadn't let them leave.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 21, 2014)

In my first town my starter villagers were Sly, Tipper, Gruff, Doc and Cheri. 
I don't have any of them left anymore though.

My second town's starters were Coach, Francine, Pekoe, Punchy and Agent S.
I still have Francine, Pekoe and Punchy c:


----------



## Geoni (Jun 21, 2014)

Kitt, Rizzo, Dotty, Sparro, and Marcel. Most are gone or are in the process of getting out. The Awesomeness that is Muffy and Lionel soon followed.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jun 21, 2014)

Vladimir, Deli, Kody, Sally, and Alli. 
I still have all of them except for Alli who I lost in a TT'ing accident.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 21, 2014)

Hmmm... Geez it's been so long!!!  Vladimir, merry, Barold, spork and I think Deirdre. None are still there.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 21, 2014)

Aurora (r.i.p.) <3
Chief
Mott
Punchy <3
Tutu <3 (r.i.p.)


----------



## Camillion (Jun 21, 2014)

Whitney, Hamlet, Bianca, Pudge, Alice
Poncho, Apollo, Biskit, Molly, Rosie
Stitches, Snake, Fang, Bertha, Amelia


----------



## Renkindle (Jun 21, 2014)

Eunice, Wolfgang, Tipper, Pierce, and Felicity!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 21, 2014)

Celadon
First Five: Gladys, Lobo, Boomer, Puddles, and Cousteau
Next Five: Hazel, Queenie, Lionel, Rodeo, and Pierce

Trout
First Five: Merry, Kid Cat, Becky, Gayle, and Roscoe
Next Five (I plot reset for most): Marshal, Moe, Katt, Benedict, and Kabuki

I've reset Chrome, I don't remember who I have.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Elise, Drift, Bluebear, Wolfgang, ... i dont remember the last one


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 21, 2014)

Quahog - Lyman, Hopper, Agent S, Goldie & Pancetti

Celadon - Freya, Scoot, Peanut, Monty & Lucky


----------



## kwark (Jun 21, 2014)

Astrid, Bianca, Chester, Rooney and Vesta.

I'm happy to still have them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 21, 2014)

My five were Fauna, Agent S, Pudge, Francine, and T-Bone. The latter two were given to my friend, the former two remain in my town even today.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 21, 2014)

My very first five before I did a reset were Coach, Lucy, Willow, Deli, and Lobo.  Or, if I made a mistake, I know I had Apple quickly, so she may have been before one of the others.  But I remember Deli for sure because he was the first one Isabelle told me to talk to.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine were Bertha, Cyrano, Walker, Kitty, and Peggy. The only two I actually liked were Walker and Kitty, but they're all long gone now ;-;


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 21, 2014)

If I recall correctly:
Pango
Alfonso
Butch
Genji
Jambette? (I don't remember if she was a move in or original...)


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 21, 2014)

Bluebear, Aurora, Croque, Jeremiah, Mallary.


----------



## (ciel) (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't remember all of them in Cosmos, but I think it was: Vic, Drift, Filbert, Molly, and...Tiffany maybe? I still have Vic, Filbert, and Molly ^^ They're definitely all staying forever.

And in Jupiter it was: Mac, Lobo, Deena, Winnie, and Mathilda. And Lobo, Winnie, and Mathilda still live there for now. I intend on keeping Lobo forever but I'm not sure about the other two, though Mathilda seems like the mom of the town so I do really like her ^^


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wolfgang, Bluebear, Celia, Keaton and Frobert. I still have Wolfgang and Bluebear and all the others moved. I miss Frobert every day


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 21, 2014)

Teddy, Harry, Pancetti, Tabby & Joey. Teddy's moving tomorrow, Pancetti's still in town & the rest have all gone. I didn't even get Harry & Tabby's pictures :c


----------



## Kirbyquake (Jun 21, 2014)

I had Lolly, Marshal, Tutu, Puck, and Genji


----------



## Ampharos (Jun 21, 2014)

sprinkle, bones, monty, coach, and coco! i still have 3 of them.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 21, 2014)

Currently in Macaron, mine were Angus, Dotty, Beau, Rudy, and Flurry.  I still have all of them, but I'm going to keep Flurry because she's a dream villager.


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 21, 2014)

Jacques, Snake, Lucky, Monique, and...either Peggy or Whitney, I can't remember which was there first.

I kinda wish I kept Lucky, Whitney, and Snake, now that I think about it.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 21, 2014)

I had Margie, Peggy, Knox, Derwin, and Roald. I didn't like Margie or Peggy, and I really like Knox and Derwin a lot, but not enough to keep. Roald quickly became my favorite! Lucha was sixth, and I'm not sure I would've ever thought of liking him if he hadn't moved in.


----------



## milkysugar (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine were Mac, Poppy, Mallary, Gruff, and Anicotti. Poppy is the last one I have left, but I kept Gruff and Mac for a pretty long time too since I grew to really like them c: Anicotti and Mallary always kind of got on my nerves >__>


----------



## Diclonius217 (Jun 21, 2014)

My first ever town was Pate, Soleil, Savannah, Del and Ozzie (signature is inaccurate) and I think the next five were Mint, Poncho, Renee, Klaus and Lionel.

In my new town, my starters are Walker, Aurora, Chrissy, Coach and Friga, I've only had one villager naturally move-in, which was Marshal, and Frita just put her land down today.


----------



## Bearica (Jun 21, 2014)

Rosemary:
Ankha, Kid Cat, Wendy, Jambette & Apollo

Macaron:
Chrissy, Sparro, Daisy, Friga, & Hamphrey.


----------



## Maruchan (Jun 21, 2014)

The original five in Callobee:

Tom, Merengue, Tangy, Astrid, Mott <--the only villager who NEVER pings or show any intention to move =__=

Dear Mott, Iif you are reading this, please go patrol / train your muscles elsewhere. 

Love from your ladybro.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine were Drift, Chief, Peaches, Twiggy and Purrl. 

Purrl left without pinging T.T. Everyone is else is still there


----------



## Keera15 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hmm... mine were, I think, Jitters, Cesar, Eunice, Greta, and Filbert? I think that's right c: To this day, I still have Cesar! He's my baby <3 He tried to leave today, but I stopped him!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 21, 2014)

Ankha
Nana
Barold
Antonio
Patty


----------



## 413x (Jun 21, 2014)

From what I remember...
Francine
Gladys
Stitches
Curly
And from what I can remember and pictures on my 3DS.
Rooney

So far only Francine has remained. I don't remember in order the next ones who came but, again from pictures, is:
Agnes (Tree destroyer, spot ruiner)
Tex
Robin
Slyvia (the un-mover)
and Lopez.


----------



## Syndra (Jun 21, 2014)

nan, bree, vladimir, rodeo & pompom! none of them are still with me though ; - ;


----------



## Temari (Jun 26, 2014)

Kiki, Katt, Tucker, Vladimir, and Queenie! Currently Vladimir and Tucker are the only ones with me right now, and Katt just left today D:. I'm trying to find them again.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Jun 26, 2014)

Alli, Kody, Lobo, Patty, and Egbert.
I let Alli and Kody go, Egbert went to a friend, but Patty and Lobo are still with me.


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 26, 2014)

Biff, Angus, Midge, Elmer, and Tabby.
Tabby and Elmer moved out, Midge is moving out.


----------



## Shydragon (Jun 26, 2014)

Harry, Savannah, Jay, Hugh, and Peggy
none are still in Skyville though


----------



## magmortar (Jun 26, 2014)

I started with Freckles, Avery, Celia, Mint, and Cobb. I only have Celia left but I was very fond of Mint and Avery.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 26, 2014)

rhonda, bonbon, tiffany, genji, and clyde.
I kept genji though. Never going to let go that little fella.


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 26, 2014)

I think maelle, Phoebe, Fauna, and Olaf


----------



## Zikel (Jun 26, 2014)

Lolly
Chief
Filbert
Tank
Maelle

Listed unintentionally by how much I like them (probably because I'm doing it from memory and I recall my favorites first)


----------



## LunaLight (Jun 26, 2014)

Wendy, Iggy, Cyrano, Drago, and this one sheep I forgot her name :c


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 26, 2014)

Rhonda(!!!!)
Walker
Bruce (^-^)
Anabelle (!!)
Jitters


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 26, 2014)

Sadly I didn't have any I liked, but were a few dreamies of others c:

- Chevre
- Blaire
- Boomer
- Roald
- Angus

I wasn't aware but giving villagers away, so 4/5 of them are voided, but Blaire was able to find a loving home c:
Also, Boomer kind of turned me off from penguins forever (I had too many penguins in WW too...)


----------



## nammie (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was:

Broccolo
Vladimir (100% sure on him bc he was right in front of town hall lol)
Alice
Sprinkle
Biff


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 26, 2014)

It's hard to remember but Mac, Bella, Lolly, Francine, and Bangle. Bangle is the only founding villager I still have. Mac and Bella left pretty early and Lolly was the first villager I ever sold. Francine I only just got rid of a week or two ago, I'm surprised it took me so long because I kinda hated her, but she kinda grew on me. I may have bad taste in villagers, when Bella moved out and Octavian replaced her I was disappointed that my cute little peppy goth mouse was replaced by some cranky octopus who would say he's moving and change his mind whether I said yes or no... Hated that guy, everyone else may love him but I saw him as a step down from Bella. I just started seeing him again in the marketplace too after voiding him forever ago, I just can't escape that guy.


----------



## purple Satori (Jun 26, 2014)

mine were Beau, Roscoe, Bud, Felicity and Freya

When I first started my game I thought Beau was a girl (my brother corrected me on that one)

About a month ago my brother talked me into letting Felicity move to his town and I miss her so much, the other four are still in my town.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2014)

Annabelle, Antonio, Willow, Ava, and Rodeo. All of them are gone now, but I loved them a lot. All of them except Annabelle, she was my first move-out, thank god.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 27, 2014)

Gaston,Biskit,Ribbot,Robin and Victoria.Gaston is the only one of my original starting five that I liked enough to keep around.Biskit and Ribbot were alright but I reallllyy wanted Robin and Victoria to leave.


----------



## Locket (Jun 27, 2014)

Umm, not when I had my very first town

But for my new town:
Kiki
Truffles
Roscoe
Bob
Friga


----------



## Celes (Jun 27, 2014)

First Town -
Friga
Cube 
Cyrano
Frobert
Coco

Second Town -
Clyde 
Peanut
Ankha 
Camofrog 
Leonardo


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jun 27, 2014)

Kid Cat
Mitzi
Fang
Pango
Amelia

I still have Kid Cat (my fav), Mitzi and Fang. Out of the next five, I kept Anchovy around. Lost Eugene by accident, but meant to keep him.


----------



## moonchu (Jun 27, 2014)

first ever town : naomi | moose | hamphrey | lily | hugh 
current town : lolly | croque | elise | puck | felicity


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

I started with Bluebear, Erik, Chow, Chevre, and Axel.


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 27, 2014)

Angus, Carmen, Marcie, Annalise and Poncho!


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 27, 2014)

My starters:
Harry
Patty
Melba
Becky (Moving out)
Rodney

Next five:
Midge
Frita
Teddy
Moe
Kody


----------



## Explosivo25 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ruby, Freya, Rowan, Rooney, and Coco.

I think I got a pretty good starting set. Coco's the only one still in my town.


----------



## chronic (Jun 27, 2014)

forever.


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lolly(Keeping FOREVER)
Groucho
Snake
Gwen
Truffles


----------



## QoQ (Jun 27, 2014)

Cannot remember my first town.... But my current towns were.

Merengue 
Stitches
Cheri
Rizzo 
Queenie

I still have them all (for now).


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't remember in my main town, but in my side town, by starters were;
Vesta
Sly
Bob
Kabuki
Bluebear

I love them all, and Sly in particular has a really gorgeous house interior.


----------



## shoujofighter (Jun 27, 2014)

Em I think it was 
Bones
Cally
Pippy
Frank
Flip


----------



## Saylor (Jun 27, 2014)

I think mine were Tangy, Bam, T-Bone, Filbert and Bertha.


----------



## eranir (Jun 27, 2014)

I got Hugh, Ava, Teddy, Tangy and Gruff. Since Tangy asked to leave, the only one left is Ava.


----------

